# iLux RGB Smart Spotlights



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

So I bit the bullet and bought the three pack on Amazon. They will be here next week. I'll be doing a review. If they work as advertised they will save me a ton of stress since I've been running a Vixen lightshow via Arduino and 60 homemade mini spotlights with what seems like miles of ugly wires everywhere. The past three seasons were too stressful and not enough fun to make it worth the effort, especially since we have a smaller turnout than most. This year will be all about atmosphere, my favorite aspect of my haunt.


----------

